
Handy Gitlab CI YAML job templates for Go projects - tymonx
https://gitlab.com/tymonx/gitlab-ci
======
tymonx
Project site: [https://gitlab.com/tymonx/gitlab-
ci](https://gitlab.com/tymonx/gitlab-ci)

Documentation: [https://gitlab.com/tymonx/gitlab-
ci/-/wikis/home](https://gitlab.com/tymonx/gitlab-ci/-/wikis/home)

Project example: [https://gitlab.com/tymonx/go-
logger](https://gitlab.com/tymonx/go-logger)

Generated Go documentation example: [https://tymonx.gitlab.io/go-
logger/doc/pkg/gitlab.com/tymonx...](https://tymonx.gitlab.io/go-
logger/doc/pkg/gitlab.com/tymonx/go-logger/logger/)

Generated Go coverage report example: [https://tymonx.gitlab.io/go-
logger/coverage/](https://tymonx.gitlab.io/go-logger/coverage/)

